# Clip wings?



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

I found a lost homing pigeon and decided its way too friendly to go back to homing...

Being its going to now be a pet, should I clip its wings so that I can let it walk around? If so, will I be able to let it walk around my yard if im out there with it?

How can I determine the breed and sex of my pigeon? Im curious mostly of the breed..what breed are homing pigeons usually?


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

I take it that you have reported that you have found this pigeon, because from your thread you make it sounds like finders keepers, when actually that bird has a legal owner who may also think their bird is friendly and would want it back. If I found someone had done that with one of my birds I would be very annoyed, as I have cared for them since they were an egg.
And even if you have been told by the owner that you can keep it, NO you should not clip it's wings, this is cruel, I'm certain there are plenty of topics on here explaining how to settle pigeons down.
Where are you from as this will greatly impact on what breed you have?
Michelle


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Listen, before you go and get all nasty do some INVESIGATING and check out my other post here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-very-friendly-pigeon-with-band-39227.html


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Right back at you, just been looking, and I don't feel I was been nasty, I was replying to a thread NOT previous threads.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No. Please don't clip the wings.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Your post was a bit harsh but thats ok...been going crazy for a week trying to locate the owner..rescue groups...you name it...to the point I was losing sleep over it because I was spending so much time outside with the bird overnight...

Ive exhausted all possibilities for locating the owner, or anywhere for the little guy to go...

So he is here...You should read the previous post and comments..its actually quite interesting what has gone down with this little guy...he's quite a character..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please don't clip the wings.
When you start a post, the member that responds hasn't necessarily read the previous threads and so may not have a full grasp of the situation and what has already transpired. 
Often birds act tame when they are actually sick and don't have the energy to be their wild selves. While this may not be the case with this bird, it would still be a wise thing to have the bird checked out by a vet.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

I plan to have it checked out by a vet. Tomorrow will only be 1 week since Ive had it...It always drank fine...has a huge appetite, is active and looks wonderful...

Hes just very very friendly...no fear of dogs..you can clap in his face and he doesnt care..you can pet him, he is just very social....

He loves when I whistle at him...


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

One of our birds Willow came to us with her wings clipped.... what I can say is that, they can still fly. So if you'd clip them to keep form doing so, would not work IMO. 

Has anyone mentioned PT member Boni to you? If not,... You can check her website out here. www.birdwearonline.org I would suggest that you get a pair of pigeon pants made... If you'd like to see my birds wearing theirs, check out all my web albums.... Mine all have them. She customs fits them to your bird.

You have gone to great lengths to find the owner, you are to be COMMENDED for that- Thank you. Best of Luck to you. Should you have any questions please feel free to ask, All of my birds are indoor pets! The very best of Luck to you!!!


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

You have gone to extraordinary lengths to find YOUR pidgies previous owners my sincere apologies, I know not all owners care what happens to their birds when they don't come home, I find this bizarre as I probably pamper mine too much (if there can be such a thing) and will either go and get them or arrange carriage to bring them home no matter where they are found.
As for the sleepless nights yep been there when Amigo and 89 (2 of my faves out of 50ish babies) were out overnight. 89 will still fly to me (although she is starting to grow up)landing on my head/shoulders and poke her little head in my ear/nostril/mouth (hopefully not in that order, although it has been known) spitting a pidgie head out of your mouth before you speak is something I never thought I would have to do, but find if I'm not very careful she is so inquisitive she is straight in there, or her new fave trick is trying to pick the little moles on my neck off!
Anyway gone off tangent, hope everything goes well at the vets!
If you are able to post pics then it's likely someone on here would be able to tell you breed, maybe even sex, I usually can tell with mine although I still get it wrong and my man corrects me, but then I have other birds to compare to, as hens tend to be smaller and have smaller heads than the cocks, and when with other pidgies they behave differently and it is quite easy to see who is chasing who (to mate), but I think there was a thread a little while ago discussing the various ways that can be used to tell sex, that are far more scientific than my 'look see' approach.
If you don't feel able to 'settle' your pidgie down and worry that it will take off, then another option that we use with a couple of hens that help raise our young birds is to cut their main flights, on one side you use scissors to trim the feather away from the quill, being careful not to cut the quill itself (usually leaving a few milimeters of feather each side), if this is done and maintained regularly then it is far less likely that your pidgie will be able to fly as it makes it easier for the air to pass thru the wing instead of been trapped by it (a bit like if you were swimmng and pushed water away from you with your fingers open or with them tight together). Plus as your pidgie moults this cut down flight will moult out naturally leaving no long standing deformities I'm sure there are other pro's and con's to this and various methods that other more experienced members will be able to share as I'm still pretty much a novice myself, and this may not be the way other members would suggest.
Wishing you and your new pidgie all the best.
Michelle


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok, here it the jist of wing clipping.

If you do not know the proper way to cut a pigeons wing it CAN hurt them. Clipping pigeon wings also puts them endanger of being hurt...one from them selfs, and then from predators.

Wings NOT clipped right can make a pigeon land wrong, and break body parts.
It makes the pigeon more scared/afraid, and it might make him LESS as friendly.

No, do not let him outside!!
People on here lose birds to predators right infront of their eyes...and can't prevent it. Please don't think that you WOULD be able to stop a cat attack, or hawk attack...you WON'T be able to.

A homing pigeons abreed of pigeon, and the only one actually able to home. Some other breeds can kinda home, but not well. Post a picture and we can let you know what type it is.

-Hilly


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Rescue...
hey  1st of all, I didn't read the original thread, so hopefully this aint going to start a juvenille flame war. Clip?..if u see my posts, u will see that is the 1st Q I asked. What I do now [ _and works_] is that i use tape, like Scotch tape/electrical tape etc. and just tape up the 'outer/longer feathers' [ secondary feathers I _think_ they are called]. I used to 'tape' both wings, now just tape up 1 wing for he new birds I have. This way they cant actually fly off, [I'm trying to get some new homers to adjust]. little note though: cheak the tape as they will pull it off with their beaks often, sometimes going the extent of pulling their own feathers out. so just cheak often and re-tape as needed. I have a lil squab that I used to 're-tape' often, s/he just kept taking it off, now dont anymore, as still too young to actually fly off, takes lil hops. Last thing: some1 mentioned about it affecting landing..so think about it...I still have them taped cause they are still new here, and not ALL are homers in the flock so just trying to get them 'settled in'..hopefully plan to take of tape when 1eggs or in abt a month. Hope that yr bird settles in well, Peace


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi RescueMe9962,
Obviously your pigeon has been tamed by previous owner as whistling is often used to call birds for lunch.
Wind clipping is used by some fanciers not to stop pigeons from flying but to restrict their flying distance. This act will not help in your case. You can check one of previous treads where Yeasmin’s pigeons were stolen their wings clipped and they were back couple of days later.
You will just take advantage of fast flying and in case of predator attack, your bird will have no chance of escape.
I would purchase suitable cage, big enough to have movement and to be able to flap his wings (check for dog carriers tread) and give him some flying time in the closed area (garage, room…). Your bird needs sun and taking him outside with cage will do him good. It will keep him protected from predators at the same time. Being in the cage has advantages and disadvantages of course. You may consider also building small aviary where he can have all the fun and you can enjoy watching him.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

what happens when a bird doesn't get enough sun?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Cannot generate vitamins as D3, E, cannot absorb calcium and you have various health problems.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your posts! I have had parrots in the past and kept their wings clipped, and yes, I do know how to do it..I still go and clip my grandmothers parakeets wings for her...

As this is my first pigeon I figured I would go out here and ask about the clipping..I DID NOT CLIP THE WINGS...THEY ARE INTACT...

He was being kept in a smaller cage since Sunday, but on Saturday he got a really nice big cage and he loves it..He has totally figured out his perch and now loves it..

I still have his old cage outside, this way I can bring him in and out so he can enjoy the outdoors also...

Im not a novice bird owner, Im a novice pigeon owner..LOL..

He only spent 2 nites indoors...now i have noticed when I walk away from his cage he tries to follow me...or am I imagining this? 

My family barbecues and we eat outside every weekend..I wanted him to be able to walk around the yard, but I guess not...I dont live in a huge open area...our yard is completely fenced in...I live in a suburb...we dont have hawks that you see around here..im sure they are here, but we dont see them...the worst we have are possums and a couple crows but they dont come by our house...we do have a dove pair that does hang around here and like to sit on our pool and hang out...this pair has been here for about 3 years...

This little guy is such a charmer...I know already that he is going to be an awesome little guy...I wish I can let him walk around the house, but Im scared he will try to fly and get hurt, that was another reason I had asked about the wing clipping..and if I had ever let him wander outside I would have been walking right behind him at all moment...Im very protective of my pets...I just had to put my 13-1/2 year old husky down in June because of diabetes...she had it for 3-1/2 years, lost half her body weight and her vet bills came out to $23,000 since she was ill...if thats not love, I dont know what is....I went above and beyond to give her the best of everything, and it worked because she lived way beyond she was supposed to because she had a really bad case of diabetes and all the other ailments that come from it, blindness, cushings disease, thyroid issues...you name it..

Sometimes I wonder if my Crystal Blue sent me this little pigey because she knew I was lonely and missing her....I dunno..but all I know is i will give this little guy the best of the best also....My little lost "Tom Tom"..

I will post a pic of him sometime today...I would like to know what breed of pigey he is..

Thanks pidgey people...you all rock! 

Love,
Dawn & Tom Tom


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I use Liquid soap on the wings -7-8-9-10th Flight- maybe more- to keep them from flying.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

You can allow him to fly around your house, you just have to bird proof it. I've never had a problem with my pigeons getting hurt do to flying. 

-Hilly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Niether have I. Of course, I'd keep him out of the kitchen if you are cooking, and make sure all ceiling fans are off, and windows are closed, or have screens in them. I just put the dogs in another room where they cannot get to each other. All my babies have sat here at my computer while I'm on, and even type things in for me, once they find the keyboard. They love keyboards! One of our rescue squeakers chased Don into the bedroom and cuddled up with him for a 2 hour nap. I've even had them follow me into the tub. They are characters. LOL. They actually do pretty well in the house.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Niether have I. Of course, I'd keep him out of the kitchen if you are cooking, and make sure all ceiling fans are off, and windows are closed, or have screens in them. I just put the dogs in another room where they cannot get to each other. All my babies have sat here at my computer while I'm on, and even type things in for me, once they find the keyboard. They love keyboards! One of our rescue squeakers chased Don into the bedroom and cuddled up with him for a 2 hour nap. I've even had them follow me into the tub. They are characters. LOL. They actually do pretty well in the house.


The tub.... roflol.... me too...me too.... Willow loves the tub....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> The tub.... roflol.... me too...me too.... Willow loves the tub....


Glad I'm not the only one. LOL.Aren't they great company? Each one with their own personality. And different little things that they do.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes Im starting to see that he/she is bonding with me...she "nests" in my hand..I hold her in my hand, under her chest, and the legs dangle...it will sit like that for an hour and fall asleep in my hand (by the way you would never believe how heavy a pigeon can be until you cradle it in your hand for over an hour)...it flies back into its cage on its own when it had enough "nesting"...Im trying to figure out how to post a pic of it..its hysterical...
Has anyone else's bird sit like this in their hand? Is mine just odd?


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im going to order him some pigeon pants..diaper things..does anyone use them?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ME!!! Here is a picture of Willow in her's...










and here is Journey in his:









and the FLOWERS say it TOO HOT in ARIZONA!!!! LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Isn't that cute. Journey looks very comfortable in his.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

I suppose the pants work well?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

RescueMe9962 said:


> I suppose the pants work well?


I happen to think they are FANTASTIC.... Can't remember if anyone has given you Boni's info: If not here it is: www.birdwearonline.org


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

It is soo cute... I love it...


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeasmin said:


> It is soo cute... I love it...


Ahhh-- Thank YOU. They are both very sweet birds... and the pigeon pants are WONDEFUL... I spend less time doing the poop pick up duties!  LOL


----------

